# Naked Corvette ZR-1



## CaboWabo (Sep 6, 2012)

A corvette striped of its body at the museum in Bowling Green,Ky I am still learning so any help would be nice . I may have push the colors a bit but I was shooting for warm and bright colors , there was not much room for a better shot so maybe someone can help with the cropping as I am sure others will not like the blue mirror at the bottom left . Thanks for all the advice you can give Also hand-held no tripods so it made it that much harder


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually think processing is right on! Nice job!! As far as composition I also like it, sometimes in places like this you get what you can and move on. Maybe a little added vignette would help keep your eyes focused on the car and not that blue car on the right or black car on the left. That would be my only thought..


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 6, 2012)

Did you take any of the odd cone looking building?    I live in BG so I get to drive by the 'cone' all the time.


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 6, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Did you take any of the odd cone looking building?    I live in BG so I get to drive by the 'cone' all the time.


Yes i did but still learning how to mask skies it was dark and grey out and not a very nice shot , sure a odd looking building for whats inside

Thanks vip I will look into a vignette , I am just learning I had to look it up on how to make one lol still a noob


----------



## Peter4 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it looks pretty good. I've been in the Corvette Museum before and it's difficult to get a good shot in there. Well done.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 6, 2012)

I think vignette is over used. I like your processing of the image though.  If I'd do anything to this picture I'd crop it a little bit, chop that left bumper of the other car off.

This might look cool in HDR due to the range of colors in it.. 

All in all I'm a fan of this shot. :thumbup:


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you Peter4 and ceejtank for your comments


----------



## hazegry (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah I wouldnt tough it its right on I love this my dad used to build vetts when they were made in St Louis.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 3, 2012)

Dude, I'm really digging this. Great job on the processing! Can you give a brief description of what you did? It looks quite a bit like a high contrast, sharpened, normal exposed image.


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 3, 2012)

It was a 3 shot autobracket from a nikon d90 -2 0 +2 iso 800 then into photoshop to adjust levels to each one (recovery and clarity)  and the into photomatix all  3 shots and then back into photoshop with Nik denoise and the Nik Adjust and then masked back in some of the black tread on the tires and then did what Vip sugested is dupe the layer and high pass and the set to linear light and adjusted the opacity from there


----------



## Buter (Oct 14, 2012)

I really like it, man.

It doesn't scream 'HDR' at me, which is the way I like it.  Something didn't look quite right about it, though, and it took me a little while to figure out what was out of place - there's a funny shadow/halo thing around the right rear tire.  If it were me, I'd deal with that and make an already great shot even better.

I'm still new to all of this as well, so the above is nothing more than my humble opinion.

Cheers

Buter


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this.  Machinery is great for HDR, isn't it?   Beautiful shot.


----------

